# FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430,TP Link AC 1300 - need fast wifi

## SarahS93

Yesterday, i buy a new USB WiFi Dongle for my Lenovo x121e Notebook, becouse the build-in Wifi Card is to slow for me. I will try a faster one.

If i plugin the "FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430 MU-MIMO" and i see in syslog this:

```
Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci-pci

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=62ff

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430 MU-MIMO

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 5C4979F94B9F

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook kernel: scsi host6: usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0

Jan 10 00:09:10 notebook usb_modeswitch[6764]: switch device 057c:62ff on 002/008

Jan 10 00:09:31 notebook laptop-mode[6833]: Laptop mode 

Jan 10 00:09:31 notebook laptop-mode[6836]: enabled, not active

Jan 10 00:09:31 notebook laptop-mode[6868]: Laptop mode 

Jan 10 00:09:31 notebook laptop-mode[6869]: enabled, not active
```

I run "Linux notebook 4.9.34-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Jan 9 12:33:59 CET 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2357M CPU @ 1.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux"

I build all "Ralink" Drivers they are possible as Modules, the other ones (experimental) are build into the kernel. I compile the Kernel and boot them.

But there is still a problem that the USB WiFi Dongle is in "CD-Rom-mode"

```
lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0bdb:1911 Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f2:b2b9 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Lenovo Integrated Camera UVC

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 057c:62ff AVM GmbH AVM Fritz!WLAN USB (in CD-ROM-mode)

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

To solve this, i tried this:

```
usb_modeswitch -W -v 057c -p 62ff -c /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/057c\:62ff

Read config file: /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/057c:62ff

 * usb_modeswitch: handle USB devices with multiple modes

 * Version 2.2.5 (C) Josua Dietze 2015

 * Based on libusb1/libusbx

 ! PLEASE REPORT NEW CONFIGURATIONS !

DefaultVendor=  0x057c

DefaultProduct= 0x62ff

TargetVendor=   0x057c

TargetProductList="8501,8502"

StandardEject=1

NeedResponse=0

Look for target devices ...

  found USB ID 0bdb:1911

  found USB ID 04f2:b2b9

  found USB ID 057c:62ff

   vendor ID matched

  found USB ID 8087:0024

  found USB ID 1d6b:0002

  found USB ID 8087:0024

  found USB ID 1d6b:0002

 No devices in target mode or class found

Look for default devices ...

  found USB ID 0bdb:1911

  found USB ID 04f2:b2b9

  found USB ID 057c:62ff

   vendor ID matched

   product ID matched

  found USB ID 8087:0024

  found USB ID 1d6b:0002

  found USB ID 8087:0024

  found USB ID 1d6b:0002

 Found devices in default mode (1)

Access device 008 on bus 002

Current configuration number is 1

Use interface number 0

Use endpoints 0x04 (out) and 0x83 (in)

USB description data (for identification)

-------------------------

Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

     Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430 MU-MIMO

  Serial No.: 5C4979F94B9F

-------------------------

Sending standard EJECT sequence

Looking for active driver ...

 No active driver found. Detached before or never attached

Set up interface 0

Use endpoint 0x04 for message sending ...

Trying to send message 1 to endpoint 0x04 ...

 Sending the message returned error -7. Try to continue

Read the response to message 1 (CSW) ...

 Response reading failed (error -9)

 Device is gone, skip any further commands

-> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye!
```

But nothing changes, the problem is still the same ...CD-Rom-mode

How can i disable this sh** CD-Rom-mode?

Must i do any special?

...

I Tried an other WiFi USB Dongle too, a TP Link AC 1300 (http://www.tp-link.de/products/details/cat-11_Archer-T4U.html)

I build all Realtek Drivers as Module, but if i plug in the TP WiFi Dongle, i see this:

```
Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=2357, idProduct=010d

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: Product: 802.11n NIC

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Realtek

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook kernel: usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 123456

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook laptop-mode[7334]: Laptop mode 

Jan  8 16:33:43 notebook laptop-mode[7335]: enabled, active

Jan  8 16:33:44 notebook laptop-mode[7398]: Laptop mode 

Jan  8 16:33:44 notebook laptop-mode[7399]: enabled, active
```

I think i need any special for Wifi USB Dongles, but i dont know what is it.

In my x121e Notebook there is and Intel Centrino WiFi Card, they works perfect - but not fast enough for me.

Here is my Kernel .config file, if needed for helping me: https://pastebin.com/YRwHiCX5

For the TP Link WiFi Dongle i tried 3 diferent drivers, no one will compile.

The one From TP Link, the from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/802205/how-to-install-tp-link-archer-t4u-driver and the last one from https://github.com/bits3rpent/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux

I can give both WiFi Dongles back to the shop, but is there a n or ac WiFi Dongle they will work out of the box with no problem, no driver compiling by myself.

----------

## SarahS93

I download the driver from the tp link homepage ad try to compile it:

(http://www.tp-link.de/download/Archer-T4U_V2.html#Driver)

```
make

"******************************************"

"NO SKRC,we will use default KSRC"

"******************************************"

----- extra_cflags=-DCONFIG_IOCTL_CFG80211=1 -DRTW_USE_CFG80211_STA_EVENT=1  -O1 -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-unused-value -Wno-unused-label -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-unused-function -Wno-unused -I/include -I/platform -DCONFIG_RTL8812A -DCONFIG_MP_INCLUDED -DCONFIG_POWER_SAVING -DCONFIG_TRAFFIC_PROTECT -DCONFIG_LOAD_PHY_PARA_FROM_FILE -DREALTEK_CONFIG_PATH="" -DCONFIG_RTW_ADAPTIVITY_EN=0 -DCONFIG_RTW_ADAPTIVITY_MODE=0 -DCONFIG_BR_EXT '-DCONFIG_BR_EXT_BRNAME=br0' -DCONFIG_LITTLE_ENDIAN

make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/4.9.34-gentoo/build M=/tmp/test/8812au  modules

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.34-gentoo“ wird betreten

"******************************************"

"NO SKRC,we will use default KSRC"

"******************************************"

  CC [M]  /tmp/test/8812au/core/rtw_cmd.o

In file included from /tmp/test/8812au/include/drv_types.h:95:0,

                 from /tmp/test/8812au/core/rtw_cmd.c:22:

/tmp/test/8812au/include/hal_com.h:412:13: Fehler: »file_path« als andere Symbolart redeklariert

 extern char file_path[PATH_LENGTH_MAX];

             ^

In file included from ./include/linux/compat.h:17:0,

                 from ./include/linux/ethtool.h:16,

                 from ./include/linux/netdevice.h:42,

                 from /tmp/test/8812au/include/osdep_service_linux.h:35,

                 from /tmp/test/8812au/include/osdep_service.h:41,

                 from /tmp/test/8812au/include/drv_types.h:32,

                 from /tmp/test/8812au/core/rtw_cmd.c:22:

./include/linux/fs.h:2719:14: Anmerkung: Vorherige Deklaration von »file_path« war hier

 extern char *file_path(struct file *, char *, int);

              ^

scripts/Makefile.build:293: die Regel für Ziel „/tmp/test/8812au/core/rtw_cmd.o“ scheiterte

make[2]: *** [/tmp/test/8812au/core/rtw_cmd.o] Fehler 1

Makefile:1490: die Regel für Ziel „_module_/tmp/test/8812au“ scheiterte

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/test/8812au] Fehler 2

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.34-gentoo“ wird verlassen

Makefile:1635: die Regel für Ziel „modules“ scheiterte

make: *** [modules] Fehler 2
```

Do i need any special files?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You read this wiki page?

In this page adviced to use https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux driver

----------

## SarahS93

The Wiki is for the AC 1200, can i use it for my AC 1300 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> The Wiki is for the AC 1200, can i use it for my AC 1300 ?

 

Based on your error output the driver seems the same

 *Quote:*   

> from /tmp/test/8812au/include

 

and wiki says

 *Quote:*   

> The rtltek 8812au USB driver (kernel 4.3.14) is available from https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.

 

----------

## SarahS93

I run the kernel-4.9.34, which driver should i take?

 *Quote:*   

>  The rtltek 8812au USB driver (kernel 4.3.14) is available from https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.

 

My Kernel Version ist much higher, is this a problem?

I think i do not understand it 100%, have i to enable the 8812 Kernel modules?

Or have i to do the manuel installation?

Or must i do both steps?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Try to use this ebuild first without change your kernel configuration and see if work

----------

## SarahS93

I have the same idea too, but emerge layman have much dependencies and blocks, so i can it not install at the moment.

Is there a way to use the ebuild with out installing layman?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> I have the same idea too, but emerge layman have much dependencies and blocks, so i can it not install at the moment.
> 
> Is there a way to use the ebuild with out installing layman?

 

Sure you should create a local overlay and put this ebuild

----------

## SarahS93

```
repoman manifest

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au
```

What does this will sa me?

The file "/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'  does not exist.

with emerge --search 8812, i can not find it

EDIT

i forgot

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage

in the make.conf

it work, with emerge --search 8812, i see it now

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> What does this will sa me?
> 
> The file "/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'  does not exist.

 

Create this file with content masters = gentoo

----------

## SarahS93

```
emerge -av --autounmask-write --verbose-conflicts rtl8812au 

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine.en.txt

!!!   line 6: News-Item-Format: 2.0

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * Last emerge --sync was Mi 05 Jul 2017 21:35:01 CEST.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Path-2.130.0::gentoo  31 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Path-2.130.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 3 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.24.1-r2:0/5.24::gentoo [5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 11.414 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.950.100_rc-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r1::gentoo  8 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Error-0.170.240::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 31 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-kerberos" 45 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/linux-sources-3::gentoo  USE="-firmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-vcs/git-2.13.0::gentoo  USE="blksha1 curl gpg iconv nls pcre perl python threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gnome-keyring -highlight (-libressl) -mediawiki -mediawiki-experimental (-ppcsha1) -subversion {-test} -tk -xinetd" LINGUAS="de -bg -ca -fr -is -it -ko -pt_PT -ru -sv -vi -zh_CN" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 5.032 KiB

[ebuild  N    *] net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage  0 KiB

Total: 11 packages (1 upgrade, 10 new), Size of downloads: 16.560 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.330.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.960.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Crypt-PasswdMD5-1.400.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/libnet-1.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.980.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.440.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor-4.20.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-Listing-6.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.7.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.972.600-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.80.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.26:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Encode-2.600.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.64.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.200.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Data-Dumper-2.154.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20= required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Module-Build-0.420.500:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.330.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.64.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20= required by (sys-apps/texinfo-6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                              

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.140.640:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20.2* required by (virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.720.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20.2* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-IO-1.310.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20.2* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.217-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.130.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.290.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.420.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.530.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20.2* required by (virtual/perl-version-0.990.900-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Carp-1.330.100:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20= required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.710.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.12.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-lang/perl-5.24.1-r2:0/5.24::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-1.170.0-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24.1* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.950.100_rc-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                     

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24* required by (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.14-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Any Idea to solve the blocks?

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

As portage say try to add --backtrack=50 as option

----------

## SarahS93

Doesnt work. With a higher number like 500, the same.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Doesnt work. With a higher number like 500, the same.

 

Your portage is too old

```

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine.en.txt

!!! line 6: News-Item-Format: 2.0 

....

 * Last emerge --sync was Mi 05 Jul 2017 21:35:01 CEST. 

...
```

but this is another problem that requires a new thread.

As workaround for solve your current problem try to remove perl and subversion use flag from git

----------

## SarahS93

I have to a fresh new gentoo installation on an other partition.

The local layout works fine and i can install the driver with emerge/portage.

But it stops with an error to:

```
>>> Emerging (5 of 5) net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.9.72-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Leeres Git-Repository in /usr/portage/distfiles/git3-src/abperiasamy_rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git/ initialisiert

 * Fetching https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git ...

git fetch https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git +HEAD:refs/git-r3/HEAD

remote: Counting objects: 1557, done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (9/9), done.

remote: Total 1557 (delta 4), reused 4 (delta 4), pack-reused 1544

Empfange Objekte: 100% (1557/1557), 3.56 MiB | 366.00 KiB/s, Fertig.

Löse Unterschiede auf: 100% (958/958), Fertig.

Von https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux

 * [neue Referenz]              -> refs/git-r3/HEAD

git symbolic-ref refs/git-r3/net-wireless/rtl8812au/0/__main__ refs/git-r3/HEAD

 * Checking out https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999 ...

git checkout --quiet refs/git-r3/HEAD

GIT NEW branch -->

   repository:               https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git

   at the commit:            0292aa694d85e8f9120479604e98693f20d5da02

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999 ...

ln: die symbolische Verknüpfung 'Module.symvers' konnte nicht angelegt werden: Die Datei existiert bereits

 * Preparing rtl8812au module

make -j4 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' clean modules 

make ARCH=x86 CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- -C /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999 clean

make ARCH=x86 CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- -C /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999  modules

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.72-gentoo“ wird betreten

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.72-gentoo“ wird betreten

  CLEAN   /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/Module.symvers

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.72-gentoo“ wird verlassen

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_cmd.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_security.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_debug.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_ioctl_query.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_ioctl_set.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_ieee80211.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_mlme.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_mlme_ext.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_wlan_util.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_vht.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_pwrctrl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_rf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_recv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_sta_mgt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_ap.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_xmit.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_p2p.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_tdls.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_br_ext.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_iol.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_sreset.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_btcoex.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_beamforming.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/rtw_odm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/core/efuse/rtw_efuse.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/osdep_service.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/usb_intf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/usb_ops_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/xmit_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/mlme_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/recv_linux.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.c:14119:30: Fehler: »rtw_get_wireless_stats« defined but not used [-Werror=unused-function]

 static struct iw_statistics *rtw_get_wireless_stats(struct net_device *dev)

                              ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.c:13831:19: Fehler: »rtw_handlers« defined but not used [-Werror=unused-variable]

 static iw_handler rtw_handlers[] = {

                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_cfg80211.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/rtw_cfgvendor.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/wifi_regd.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/rtw_android.o

cc1: Alle Warnungen werden als Fehler behandelt

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:293: /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Es wird auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse gewartet....

make[1]: *** [Makefile:1494: _module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999] Fehler 2

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.72-gentoo“ wird verlassen

make: *** [Makefile:1584: modules] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-vcs/git-2.13.6:

 * These additional scripts need some dependencies:

 *   git-quiltimport  : dev-util/quilt

 *   git-instaweb     : || ( www-servers/lighttpd www-servers/apache www-servers/nginx )

 * Messages for package net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

What is:

```
/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.c:14119:30: Fehler: »rtw_get_wireless_stats« defined but not used [-Werror=unused-function]

 static struct iw_statistics *rtw_get_wireless_stats(struct net_device *dev)

                              ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.c:13831:19: Fehler: »rtw_handlers« defined but not used [-Werror=unused-variable]

 static iw_handler rtw_handlers[] = {

                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~

```

???

Dont know if needed for helpming me, here is the output from

emerge --info '=net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999: :Mad: -portage'

```
!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.9.72-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.72-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2357M_CPU_@_1.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 14 Jan 2018 19:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 15e0d0f6494319c7a0c7d5c1318efa7d4eaa74d0

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/                       http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/                       http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de de_DE"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cryptsetup cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk hddtemp iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt5 rar readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell spice ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udf udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Apply follow patch with /etc/portage/patches method

```
diff -Naru rtl8812au-9999.orig/Makefile rtl8812au-9999/Makefile

--- rtl8812au-9999.orig/Makefile        2018-01-17 15:56:09.440006959 +0100

+++ rtl8812au-9999/Makefile     2018-01-17 15:57:09.230007038 +0100

@@ -8,11 +8,11 @@

 #EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes

 EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wframe-larger-than=1536

 

-#EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-variable

+EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-variable

 #EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-value

 #EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-label

 EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-parameter

-#EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-function

+EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused-function

 #EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-unused

 

 #EXTRA_CFLAGS += -Wno-uninitialized
```

----------

## SarahS93

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Apply follow patch with /etc/portage/patches method
> 
> ```
> diff -Naru rtl8812au-9999.orig/Makefile rtl8812au-9999/Makefile
> 
> ...

 

Thanks, from where do you have this patch?

I have read https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches . It looks not easy for me.

What have i to do?

mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/net-wireless/tl8812au/patch.patch

Than i put the input from you in this file, but than???

I go to the ebuild path and run

ebuild filenname.ebuild clean prepare

???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

First create directory

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999
```

now you should copy patch in /etc/portage/patches/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999 and finally only

```
# emerge rtl8812au
```

If worked you can see in emerge output lines

```
...

 * Applying <name_of_patch>.patch ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * User patches applied.

...
```

----------

## SarahS93

```
....

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/work/rtl8812au-9999 ...

 * Applying filename.patch ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * User patches applied.

>>> Source prepared.

...

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/usr/src/linux-4.9.72-gentoo“ wird verlassen

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999

>>> Install rtl8812au-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing rtl8812au module

>>> Completed installing rtl8812au-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999/image/

 * Final size of build directory: 26540 KiB (25.9 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:   2448 KiB ( 2.3 MiB)

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment -R .GCC.command.line -R .note.gnu.gold-version

   lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/net/wireless/rtl8812au.ko

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999::x-portage

 * checking 1 files for package collisions

>>> Merging net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/

>>> /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/net/

>>> /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/net/wireless/

>>> /lib/modules/4.9.72-gentoo/net/wireless/rtl8812au.ko

 * Updating module dependencies for 4.9.72-gentoo ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording net-wireless/rtl8812au in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package net-wireless/rtl8812au-9999:

 * User patches applied.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## SarahS93

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Apply follow patch with /etc/portage/patches method
> 
> ```
> diff -Naru rtl8812au-9999.orig/Makefile rtl8812au-9999/Makefile
> 
> ...

 

Thank you very very much for this helpfull lines, but from where do you know this?!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Thank you very very much for this helpfull lines, but from where do you know this?!

 

In error you posted there is 

```
Fehler: »rtw_get_wireless_stats« defined but not used [-Werror=unused-function] 

Fehler: »rtw_handlers« defined but not used [-Werror=unused-variable] 
```

probably because in source code there is no check for disable function and variable not compatible with kernel 4.9, indeed in my system with kernel 4.14 I havn't these error.

One solution is try to disable these check from compiler.

----------

